# A reminder to redo timers for all pvr's



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This is a remind to redo all of your timers due to the fact that timers do not fire correctly after daylight savings time throwing all timers off by one hour. I dont believe Tivo has a problem with this.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Last time, on the Dishplayer, Manual timers got screwed up. Others were ok.

Here's a method I've been using to verify PVR timers. Go to the Personal TV screen and highlight one of the scheduled events.

Hit the info button. Verify that the correct program description shows up.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I haven't checked yet, but will the 721's timers be o.k. after daylight savings...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Mine are all fine.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Yeah, I just looked at mine, the timers didn't change, and since the time on the 721 is the same as the rest of the country, why would this have been a problem at all..??


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

On the 50x, recurring timers will not be affected unless you live in an area where DST isn't observed.

Now, to reset about 12 clocks at work and 12 at home.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

My timers were all screwed up but at 2 am this morning they corrected themselves.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

I was watching TV late last night and the guide was all screwed up a couple of hours after the change, but it corrected itself later on


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

The problem is when you set a one time only timer before early Sunday morning for after that. For example, I set a timer on Friday for Sunday night. After the time was corrected Sunday morning the program showed up in the right time slot (it even had the little tomato next to it indicating that it was set to record) but the timer that was set (timer management screen) showed that it was to start and end an hour late. I had to delete and reset the timer. Weekly timers are fine, though.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

In many of the messages above, I'm not sure what boxes y'all are talking about (might want to edit your posts)


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Well I just discovered I had three timers set (2 weekly, and 1 one-time) on my new PRV 721; and all three of them were off by an hour. It even changed the description on the timers to reflect the shows which aired an hour after the shows I wanted to record to match the new later times it assigned to them! Very strange. You would think daylight savings time would be something they would have delt with early on.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

My 721 fired off all of it's HBO timers last night without a problem.
Does the time on your guide match actual time??


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Yep! The time on the guide changed correctly and all the events on there were at the right time. But the red tomato, as I've seen it described here, moved to the next show an hour later like I set up my timers to record those shows instead of the ones an hour earlier. It's almost like they changed the time and updated the timers first and then changed the guide, so that that the updated timers reflected the show it would have recorded if they didn't change the time. Make sense? Here's an example:

I had a weekly timer for Monk on USA which was 9:00 - 10:00pm. Yesterday evening, it was changed to Law & Order on USA at 10:00 - 11:00pm. It showed up this way in my timer list and on the programming guide. If this were the only one, I would have thought that I must have set up the timer wrong, but I had a total of three that were like this.


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

A little off the topic, but this just occurred to me:

When the clocks go back to switch from daylight to standard time, the hour from 2AM to 3AM gets "repeated" (at least I think it's at 2AM that it switches, right?). So how do program guides show what's on for that hour? How do you set a timer for something in that hour? It seems to me there are probably not many systems that would handle this situation correctly (whatever "correctly" is).

x


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I lost the 1st hr of a football game Sunday a.m. by assuming that the PVR would correct the time. I set it from the guide Sat p.m. while the EPG showed it starting @11:00. Well, the timer fired pefectly @11:00 but the game started at 10:00 a.m. ST.

I'll know better next time!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

All of the timers seem to be fine with the 721 but I thought I had seen the timers have to be reset on the dishplayer or the 501 in the past after the daylight savings time change.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I had more trouble setting a new timer in advance of the time change, not after.

I wanted to set a recurring timer for 10PM, but because my PVR501 showed everything after 2am Sunday morning as one hour further ahead, it kept warning me that it was conflicting with my timer for Nightline at 11:30PM. I had to wait until the time change had actually occurred before it would let me set that timer.

Hope I explained that clearly...


----------

